# Solved: What is my paypal account ??



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a paypal account and I use it to pay for things with no problems.
Now someone wants to pay me using paypal.

What information does he need from me to be able to pay me?

Just the name on my account?

Or what?

  

btw: paypal help doesn't help me


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *daddyhominum*

Never used it myself...
When you login to Paypal, click on the *Request Money* tab at the top of the page.
It looks like you need to enter their e-mail address associated with their Paypal account along with the currency amount you are requesting from them.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

You can send THEM a "request money," or you can give them the email address that your paypal is registered wtih, and they can click on _their _"send money" button.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you.

I will give the email address and see what happens.


This is solved


----------

